# Convert dvd to mov on mac? need help..!



## Jackerry (Jul 31, 2012)

I have some great DVDs and wanan enjoy them on my iPad, so i need to convert them to mov format. Any easy methods to do this? 
Thanks in advance:flowers:


----------



## Bobbylen (Jul 31, 2012)

You can search some tutorials on gogole, see this: How to convert DVD to MOV on Mac | media-video-converter.com i feel it so easy, maybe it can hely you, good luck:wink:


----------



## Jackerry (Jul 31, 2012)

This tutorials need a software right? i dont kown where to download!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Please don't double post.

Other posting here.


----------

